# Duffy- the camelhorse!



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Okay -breathes- Do you worst guys -puts hands over eyes-

I have a comparison one, from June, I can put that up too as she's put on loads more condition!

And I didn't brush her... and she's just had a hooly in the round pen.. lazy owner ;D


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

And this is the four week point, my 5'2 mum has hold of her, you get to appreciate the height haha!


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm not adept enough to critique quite yet, but holy tall horse! How tall is she?


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

tempest said:


> I'm not adept enough to critique quite yet, but holy tall horse! How tall is she?


Me either ;D I'm never going to be the best dressage rider or jumper, and she just clicked... she isn't brilliant confirmation wise, but you'd have a hard time finding one  But her nature is brilliant!

She is, we think, 18.1hh minimum!!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

What do I see, well personally:

A very strong looking head, some may call it clunky, but I like, it, and she has a nice look about her

A little thick through the throat lash and her neck looks just a little short to me, leading into big withers, which is either a bonus in that you are unlikely to get saddle slip, but at the same time can make saddle fitting a problem.

I like her shoulder, nice front legs but maybe just a tad upright through her pasterns.

She looks nice and short through the back, and has good girth, but her strong front end is not balanced by a good backside!, to me she just kind of runs away through her loin and butt, down through very straight back legs, but her pastern angles look a little better than the fronts.

Overall nice looking girl, and certainly BIG:shock::wink:


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Golden Horse said:


> What do I see, well personally:
> 
> A very strong looking head, some may call it clunky, but I like, it, and she has a nice look about her
> 
> ...


She has a MAHOOSIVE head. Out here at the moment when you look for a horse you get 'modern' warmbloods which are these dainty things that look soo cute, but think would blow away in a storm. She's 'Alt' the old style, thicker set, hence big head. This is one of the things I chose he for!

Neck is a little short, and I'll get a better picture to show you GH, when I bought her, neck was upside down, all the muscle underneath and was solid like a rock! She's starting to get better topline, but because of the condition I bought her in (homepage ;D) she's still got a long way to go with her bum. My trainer did say she didn't work her behind properly, and was already over tracking by 15cm in a walk, she's having to learn her bum can be used to work, its not a dirty word haha, and we're getting there.. 5 months I've had her, and she's been working properly, I'd say, for about 3.

Pastern angles... is this going to be a big problem??

Thanks!


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Very typical of the "OLD" lines.

Sire is ?


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Donnerbube from Donnerhall Spyder 
She has very, very typical old lines, her greatgrandsires on her mother's side are Paradox/Fruhlingsball and they are particularly thick set ;D

Glad I'm not going crazy.. there are old lines and modern lines!


----------



## Dame Nuit (Nov 15, 2011)

what breed is your horse? it remembers me our tall "Selle Francais" for sport (jumping, dressage)


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Westfalen, she has Oldengerg and Hanno lines in her fathers side.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

DuffyDuck said:


> Donnerbube from Donnerhall Spyder
> She has very, very typical old lines, her greatgrandsires on her mother's side are Paradox/Fruhlingsball and they are particularly thick set ;D
> 
> Glad I'm not going crazy.. there are old lines and modern lines!



Fruhlingsball...FRUHLINGSBALL is a Westphalian trademark stallion who sired more than 100 sport horses successful in advanced level dressage and jumping and whose off-spring have won more than 4 million.

Paradox...His sire Paradox Westphalian with a solid jumping production record and goes back to Waldschuetz by the Hannoverian improvement sire Waidmannsdank, ...lots of noted dressage horses.

Those are old line.

Most peoiple associate Donnerhall as more modern, forgetting that some strong old lines are in there.

I loved Pik Bube. Gorgeous black horse with outstanding movement. But he was a fairly round not exactly a dainty stud.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

My old lad Do It Again was Donnerschlag, he was almost Alt Oldenberg he was so thick set... not heavy, just thick set. 

She has good lines, not something I was particularly interested in, but its brilliant she does ;D


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Anyone else?? ;D Throw it at me!


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

I do tend to agree, she has a lovely strong front end (could do with more muscle on the top of her neck) but it unfortunately doesn't translate to a nice hind. Very straight stifles and hocks and yes it is undermuscled but even so would ideally be a whole lot larger. I doubt she will put on enough muscle to create a balanced and correct appearance and indeed more muscle on the hindquarter will increase the appearance of her posty hind legs.

Lovely looking horse though, and WOW that pedigree!


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks blue eyed pony 

She's more for pleasure and low level competitions, and I'll keep you all updated with pictures too 

Like before, I can't remember exactly how my trainer's other half explained it.. it said she wasn't using her entire hind leg properly because she didn't have to, now she's working more correctly, I'm hoping it'll start to balance out a bit more. 

Thank you very much, she is a lovely natured mare, and her pedigree is pretty good ;D Lucky enough to get it over here!


----------

